# How to tell if a ewe is pregnant



## Thomas Jakeman (Jan 3, 2019)

So I'm going to pick up some Romney sheep on Wednesday and the farm I am getting them from messaged me today to say that one of the sheep has been exposed to their ram. But they don't use a marker so they don't know if she was bred. Is there anything in particular I should be looking out for over the next couple of months or any way of telling if she is pregnant?
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Sheepshape (Jan 4, 2019)

Hi and welcome to the forum. I'm sure that you will find  advice from this forum invaluable in managing you sheep (goats, rabbits, dogs, cats, significant others etc)

The only reliable way of telling if sheep are pregnant in the early stages that I am aware of  (first 3 months or so.....average gestation 147 days) is either scanning or a blood test. The main lamb growth is in the last 6 weeks of pregnancy and things are usually pretty obvious then.....belly and udder swell, sometimes dramatically.

Ewes are only fertile for about 36 hours every 3 weeks during the breeding season in seasonal breeders, so it depends as to whether the ram was there at the 'critical time'. If he was and/or the seller saw her mated, she is likely to be pregnant. Sheep are usually highly fertile.

Good luck (if you want lambs). What a silly statement.....who could NOT want lambs?


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 4, 2019)

Greetings and welcome to BYH from NE TX! So glad you joined us. I hope you'll consider taking a minute to visit the new member's thread and introduce yourself so folks can welcome you properly.  https://www.backyardherds.com/forums/new-member-introductions.17/  Congrats on soon becoming a "Sheeple"! There's a wealth of info, knowledge and experience shared in the multitude of threads. Browse around and see what interesting stuff you can find. You'll get to "meet" folks at the same time. By all means post away when the desire strikes you, especially if you have questions (provide as much detail/info as possible and pictures truly help)... With all the great folks here, generally someone will respond in no time at all. Oh, and we all love pics, so post them anytime you feel the need! Please make yourself at home!

PLEASE put at least your general location in your profile. It could be very important if/when you ask for or offer help or advice. You know, climate issues and such. I recommend at least your state as most folks won't be able to figure out where if you put anything more specific (county, town, street, etc) by itself.  Old folks like me  will never remember from this post & look there first. To add it, mouse hover over Account top right and a drop down will appear. Click on Personal Details and scan down. You'll see the spot for Location. Then go to the bottom and save changes.  Thanks! Hope you enjoy the site!


----------



## Mike CHS (Jan 4, 2019)

Sheepshape answered your question so I'll just say Welcome to the forum.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 4, 2019)

Hello and welcome from Florida


----------

